# Interesting Goodwill auction



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Going for a good amount, black painted Porsche tjet, open carded Ford GT, + Atlas?

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Five-Vintage-Ho-Scale-Slot-Cars-7519558.html#des


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanx Bob!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

My max bid of $85.00 didn't cut it. I had to take a chance.

Definetly the Black Porsche 906 is the driving factor in the price of this auction. 

That's painter's masking tape on the carded Lola. Should be able to get it off without damage to the card.

Randy.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm thinking the seal is broken on the blister and the tape is holding it on. I didn't know much about the Atlas cars but I didn't bid as bidding blew by my top bid. Painted cars seem to go for a lot but that Porsche is not a real popular car so I didn't know how that would affect the value. I figured total value to be around $250 if you were to part the lot out and sell it on ebay piece by piece, but you never know.

Did not know the goodwill auctions drew that kind of bidding traffic.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dang, wish I saw that one......I would buy for this price in a heart beat! 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

